# Dovecot Error



## hockey97 (Jun 11, 2014)

I  am getting this error:


```
doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /main/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 1121: Unknown setting: socket
doveconf: Error: managesieve-login: dump-capability process returned 89
doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /main/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 1121: Unknown setting: socket
```

It's referring to :


```
socket listen {
    master {
      # Master socket provides access to userdb information. It's typically
      # used to give Dovecot's local delivery agent access to userdb so it
      # can find mailbox locations.
      path = /start/run/dovecot/auth-master
      mode = 0600
      # Default user/group is the one who started dovecot-auth (root)
      #user = 
      #group = 
    }
    client {
      # The client socket is generally safe to export to everyone. Typical use
      # is to export it to your SMTP server so it can do SMTP AUTH lookups
      # using it.
      path = /start/run/dovecot/auth-client
      #path = /start/run/dovecot/auth-master
      mode = 0660
      #mode = 0600
      user = postfix
      group = postfix
    }
  }
```

I don't know what is wrong with this?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 11, 2014)

Did you upgrade Dovecot recently?  Then make sure that it still uses the right configuration files.

I only noticed this during an emergency server update (so didn't have time to deeper look into it) but after upgrading both Postfix and Dovecot I also suddenly started noticing weird errors; both environments wouldn't restart at all. As it turned out all my configuration files (main.cf, master.cf and dovecot.conf respectively) were reset to default. Or put differently; got overwritten by the factory versions.

As said I was short on time so I didn't look into this matter any further; I assumed something occurred during the upgrade, but lacked the time to do further testing. Even so; is it possible that this has also happened at your end?


----------



## hockey97 (Jun 12, 2014)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Did you upgrade Dovecot recently?  Then make sure that it still uses the right configuration files.
> 
> I only noticed this during an emergency server update (so didn't have time to deeper look into it) but after upgrading both Postfix and Dovecot I also suddenly started noticing weird errors; both environments wouldn't restart at all. As it turned out all my configuration files (main.cf, master.cf and dovecot.conf respectively) were reset to default. Or put differently; got overwritten by the factory versions.
> 
> As said I was short on time so I didn't look into this matter any further; I assumed something occurred during the upgrade, but lacked the time to do further testing. Even so; is it possible that this has also happened at your end?



Well, I upgraded my FreeBSD 8.1 system to FreeBSD 8.4. I then was promoted for upgrades for software packages. This included the Postfix and Dovecot. My Postfix config seems to be working properly. I can receive e-mails. I am having most of the problems with Dovecot 2.2.10  I upgraded to that version. Ever since I gotten weird errors. I changed the config settings a bit and did get the Dovecot to start running. However, it never ran properly... when I try sending out an e-mail I would get the error message of failure to relay the e-mail. 

Right now I fiddled with the config settings... I looked up on the internet and found out my config file is messed up. 
For instance at Service Auth { } the brackets  the ending part was way past my  socket listen [ }

So, I looked at a config file example and changed the brackets and this is where I get this error now. I can't start the server back up. I double checked to see if socket listen is a possible setting and verified that it is.

What my Dovecot was originally configured was by following this: http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=7
That is my original configuration. However, after upgrading Dovecot it detected that I have an old outdated config file that is using settings that are no longer supported or where changed to something different. So, it automatically upgraded the config file to the corrected settings. 

what would be the directory where I can see example config files?


----------

